# Neue Alben 2014



## XP1500Monster (9. April 2014)

Das hier soll ein kleiner Diskussionsthread zu neuen Alben sein, die 2014 erscheinen werden.

Auf welche freut ihr euch besonders? Ich habe mit diesem Jahr echt Glück was meine Lieblingsbands angeht 
Sabaton - Heroes (Erscheinungsdatum in Deutschland [online-shop] 16.05.)
Neues Album von Slipknot
Neues Album von Machine Head
Neues Album von Dragonforce

Na das ist doch schon mal was. Besonders gespannt bin ich auf das neue Album von Sabaton, die Limited-Edition (1500 Exemplare) ist schon vorbestellt


----------



## Roundy (14. April 2014)

King 
Wir hoffentlich wieder nen bissl oldstyle dann passt dat


----------



## TheUnderclocker (15. April 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> King



Ich hoffe, dass es gut wird. Bushido und Farid Bang haben ja auch jeweils ein neues Album raus gebracht, die ich beide schlecht fand. Da kann einen nur noch der Boss retten xD


----------



## fr3w (15. April 2014)

Rockstah hat seit ein paar Tagen ein neues Album, hab's sofort (in ner Ltd) gekauft und höre seitdem das ganze Album in Dauerschleife.  das war soweit Auch das einzige worauf ich mich heuer freuen durfte 

Ich würde mich auch über neues von Simple Plan freuen aber da hab ich bis jetzt nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Roundy (15. April 2014)

TheUnderclocker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass es gut wird. Bushido und Farid Bang haben ja auch jeweils ein neues Album raus gebracht, die ich beide schlecht fand. Da kann einen nur noch der Boss retten xD



Naja killa hatte nen paar gute momente... bushido.. nä der soll endlich mal verstehen dass er älter wird.
Aber hoffen wa dass es wieder mehr so richtung kollegah (dat album) geht das war einfach mega böse gut


----------



## Thallassa (15. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erschreint am 13. Juni

Ansonsten ist leider noch nix angekündigt, was mich speziell interessieren würde. Mal sehen.


----------



## kingsvn (2. Mai 2014)

Kollegah - King *_*


----------



## Nulpe (4. Mai 2014)

Samy Deluxe - maennlich

Ist seit ca. 2 Wochen auf dem Markt und wer ihn mag, findet das Album auch klasse.


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

hab mich auf vader tibi et igni gefreut.


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (16. August 2014)

Velvet Acid Christ - Subconscious Landscapes


----------

